# VAG-COM -> Vehicle Speed Signal - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

Has anyone seen the following error when doing a VAG-COM scan of their car?

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

I got this error back in July, cleared all the errors then, and now I see it again in the scan I did today.
I'm taking my car in for 30K service and several warranty repairs soon and was wondering if I should mention this. I am going to go ahead and provide them printouts of the VAG-COM reports.
It sounds like the navigation software is not always receiving information on my vehicle's speed. I haven't noticed a change in the behavior of my navigation system, so I don't know if it's a 'true' problem.
Thanks in advance for your thoughts.
Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM -> Vehicle Speed Signal - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent (rscharf)*

Hello Robert:
That is a very common fault code found in 2004 Phaetons that do not have the most up to date software load installed in the instrument cluster, the front information display and control head, and the navigation CD reader.
You can safely ignore the fault code - it is not indicative of any hardware problem in the car. However, it would be to your advantage to get the software in those three devices brought up to date.
The process for updating the instrument cluster software is described here: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24). In all countries of the world except the USA and Canada, VW implemented a mandatory software update for Phaetons to bring the instrument cluster software up to version xx21. This update solves a number of minor problems, none of which are killer items, but some of which are nuisances. In the USA or Canada, you have to specifically report intermittent distortion on the small display screen between the speedometer and tachometer in order to get the update. So, watch that little screen very carefully, and if you see any distortion - even if only once - report it to your VW dealer and ask them to carry out TB 90-05-04.
Regarding the software for the front information display and control head and for the navigation controller, see this post, it will explain how to determine what version of software you have and what version you need. If you have a VAG-COM, as you have indicated, you can easily determine the software version by looking at the VAG-COM report. Here's the post: How to determine what version of software is in your J523.
But, by itself, that fault code is nothing to be concerned about. Like I said before, there is no hardware problem, just an intermittent software problem.
Michael


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM -> Vehicle Speed Signal - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent (PanEuropean)*

Michael-
Looking at your comments in the other post, I don't think my car can be updated beyond the 188 software because I do have the "NAV SET' and 'MANUAL' hard keys. My VIN is higher than the 9043, so I am in limbo between your set of instructions. I'll include your notes below as reference:
North American MY 2004 Phaetons with a VIN ending in 9042 or lower shipped with a J523 (Front Information Display and Control Head) loaded with software version 0188. If you have problems with timekeeping on the analogue clock in these vehicles, the fix for the problem is a software flash update of the instrument cluster in the car - not a software update of the J523 itself. This is described more fully at this post: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24). The software in the early version J523 units - the units that have both a NAV SET and a MANUAL hard-key on them - cannot be updated beyond 0188 because doing so will mess up the hard-key functions - the nomenclature on the buttons will no longer match the action that happens if you push the button. For example, if you flash-update an early version J523 beyond version 0188, when you press the MAP button, you will get a message that says "The Phone is not installed". You don't want that.
If you have a North American MY 2004 Phaeton with a VIN ending in 9043 or higher, and you have hard-keys across the bottom of the unit with the nomenclature PHONE and INFO written on them (instead MAP and MANUAL in the same places), then there is some probability that you might have software version 0220 in your J523. This should be updated to 0223. Note that this only applies to late production 2004 Phaetons. At the same time that the J523 is updated from 0220 to 0223, the instrument cluster software should also be updated to the latest version, same as noted in the paragraph above. In other words, there are two updates, one for the instrument cluster and one for the J523, for MY 2004 Phaetons that have a PHONE button on the J523. A J401 navigation controller software update is not normally required for these vehicles, because they already have navigation controller software version 0168 loaded ex factory.
If you have a North American MY 2005 or 2006 Phaeton, it is highly likely that you already have the most recent version of the J523 software (0223) and the most recent version of the J401 navigation controller software (0168) present. But, you may require an instrument cluster software update.
end quote
By the way, the error below was from my July report, this error did not show up in the recent scan. I guess it's part of that intermittent software problem.

Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065
1 Fault Found:
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Thanks.
Robert



_Modified by rscharf at 12:11 AM 11-2-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM -> Vehicle Speed Signal - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent (rscharf)*

Hi Robert:
Please post the lines of text from the diagnostic scan that describe controller 17 (the instrument cluster).
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM -> Vehicle Speed Signal - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent (PanEuropean)*

Michael-
Here you go:
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.

Thanks.
Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM -> Vehicle Speed Signal - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent (rscharf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rscharf* »_
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 04*11*
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065

Hi Robert:
The cause of your problem is that the software in the instrument cluster is at version 11, which is prehistoric. The current version is 21. Next time your car is in for service (oil change, etc.), advise the dealer about the "distortion in the screen between the speedometer and tachometer" problem that you are having (referenced a few posts further up), and they will then update the software to version 21, this will eliminate your spurious speedsensor fault codes.
Note that the first two numbers of the software group (04, in your case) will not change. Only the last two numbers will change.
Regards,
Michael


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM -> Vehicle Speed Signal - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent (PanEuropean)*

Michael-
Thanks so much!
I'll pass this on.
Robert


----------

